# Fressen Frösche Großlibellen?



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Aug. 2006)

Hi.

Ich sitz Gestern am Teich, neben mir "mein" __ Grasfrosch (oder ein Springfrosch), da kommt eine Mosaikjungfer zur Eiablage.

Jedes mal wenn sie sich dem Frosch näherte, sprang er auf sie zu, so als ob er sie fressen wollte.
Die Libelle war fast so lang wie der Frosch (sitzend). 

Kann es sein das __ Frösche so große Insekten fressen?


----------



## Silke (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fresser  Frösche  Großlibellen?*

Hallo Mirko,
ja das kann durchaus sein. Da kennen die ja nix 
Ich hab es bei mir auch schon beobachtet.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fresser  Frösche  Großlibellen?*

Hallo Mirko,

ich kann das bestätigen, *ja *Frösche fressen auch Großlibellen!!

Unser kleiner _Racker_ hat sich erst letztens eine sehr große Libelle schmecken lassen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fresser  Frösche  Großlibellen?*

Aha, dachte schon ich hab mich verguckt. Aaber wenn ne Schwebefliege vorbeikommt ignoriert er sie. Ist wohl nicht gut genug.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fresser  Frösche  Großlibellen?*

Hi Mirko,

das hab ich letztes Jahr auch schon gesehen das einer der Frösche bei mir sich eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer zum Abendessen einverleibt hat. Der arme Frosch mußte bald ne halbe Stunde an ihr rumfalten bis sie endlich im Wanst verschwunden war 

MfG Frank


----------

